# KEF Cadenza



## Florianska (Sep 11, 2009)

Hello,
I got a couple of KEF Cadenzas but the transport has ruined one of the Tweeters T27.
Is it possible to repair the dome or dismount, repair and mount it again? 
Best regards
Florianska


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome Florianska. It is probably best to just replace the driver. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Course there are a couple of tricks you could try first:
Try and suck it back out yourself using an empty toilet paper roll.
Try and carefully suck it back out using a vacuum.
Try and pull it back out using a piece of tape.
You do risk more damage to the driver with these options but many people have had success. 

You'll likely be able to purchase a used one but they are a bit on the expensive side when you can find them.

You could also just leave it alone, but the grill back on and not worry about it :yikes:


----------



## Florianska (Sep 11, 2009)

Many thanks Dennis and Mark,

in another forum it is said, I have to dismount the tweeters dome reform it and mount the system again.
Is it possible with this KEF?
(With Visatons it is easy everyone can buy the domes as a spare part to chnge them.)

Best regards
Florianska


----------

